# More water during flowering?



## hero4u2b (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi everyone.. My plants seem to be drinking alot more water than when in veg.. They are 24 days into 12/12 and instead of watering every 4 days now its like every other day.. Am I right in this observation or are the roots just gotten bigger.  Thanks Hero


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 4, 2011)

That is normal hero. that means that everything is going right to you.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 4, 2011)

I was just thinking the same thing about 10 minutes ago.  It's like mine can't get enough!:watchplant:


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 4, 2011)

Great.. I was wondering.. The buds are stacking on thick and I see where colas are forming from mutiple buds cramping on top of each other.. Nice.. I will snap a few pics in a week or so and share them with you guys.. Its like all the branchs from say mid high are all going to be colas and also I have about 2 ounces of leaves from the bottoms that just are falling off everytime I water, Not really discolored just falling off.. Thanks everyone  Hero


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 4, 2011)

The plant increases in size during the first week or 2 of flower so they should require more water, but i find because i transplant to larger pots for flower i actually need to water less. are you watering until runoff? what size pots are you flowering in?

I veg in one gallon and need to water every 2 days or so, in flower in larger pots i need to water every 4-5 days. just a thought.

this time of year temps may also be affecting how often you water.


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks d man.. I only have 2 because I wanted to keep it small this first grow and I kept transplanting.. They have been in 7 gallon nursery pots for over a month now.. They are big for indoor plants like 5 foot from floor to top of plants.. I dont think light is penatrating to the bottom branchs and maybe is why the leaves have fallen off.. I wanted 2 larger plants verses say 4 smaller.. Next time thou if I can I am going to flip them ASAP.. I just couldnt really be sure of sex until they were like a 2 foot or so.. My temps during the day are usually 81 and RH 45. at night its like 71 and 40 for a RH.. Thanks  Hero


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 4, 2011)

5 footers, that explains them being so thirsty then.


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 4, 2011)

Thats from floor to tops of plants, The pots are like 10 inchs tall.  Their big thou.. bigger than I wanted.. Thanks Hero


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi everyone. Sorry to be asking so many questions but I need help from experienced growers and have now noticed I have to water every day.. I have a zip lock bag with like 2 ounces of leaves that have fallen off from the lower branchs of the plants.. ( possibly due to needing water? ) not discolored... I am wondering if they are rootbound and or what does one do about this in flower? The plants are already in 7 gallon nursery pots..  Is it normal to have to water everyday? would it be ok if in fact they were rootbound?.. Enclosed are a few pics.. I think this is the last time I will be able to take them out of the closet due to brushing against the walls of the doorway.. Thanks everyone   Hero


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 5, 2011)

How much water are you giving, are you watering until runoff?

watering until runoff in a 7 gal pot would give you days between waterings, imo.


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes a gallon each plant.. There is always about an inch in the drain pans which I empty.. Hero


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 5, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Yes a gallon each plant.. There is always about an inch in the drain pans which I empty.. Hero


 

and its dry the next day??


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes FF ocean forest is really drainy.. If I go down a few inchs it is a lil moist but not wet.. It will drain for half an hour or more. Also is it normal to be loosing leaves down lower on the plant? every time I water its like more and more now I have a zip with 2 ounces of fan leaves..Thanks  Hero


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 5, 2011)

I dont know whats going on, i wouldnt think a gal of water in a 7 gallon pot would give run off, and i wouldnt expect 7 gal pot watered to run off to dry out in one day, wish i could help with that. 

the leaves you are losing are they green and healthy when they fall ?


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 5, 2011)

Yep . I just went in and all their leaves are standing up as if to say TY for more water. lol I dont understand it myself.. I think I need to water more and I was in the habit of watering only twice a week in veg and now I think I should every day or every other day and that is possibly the reason for loosing so many fan leafs... Thanks   Hero PS they are green but dry most all still green but not really discolored much.. Hero


----------



## nova564t (Jun 5, 2011)

My hydro buckets go from 6-8 oz a day during veg to 30-40 oz a day during the last 4-5 weeks of flower.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 5, 2011)

Those kids look real good. I don't see any problems. Do yu check the ph of the water that yu give them? do yu feed with every watering? do yu check ph after mixing in nutes with water? If the ph is off when yu water, they may not be taking up the water as well due to a lockout and by the time it balances itself, most of it has run through. But they will drink a lot of water, especially if yer growroom is real warm and real dry. The leaf fall of is not unusual during flower, but if they are drying, dying, and falling off while still green there may be something else going on. I just found out yesterday that a few gnats that were in my growroom were actually a thrip infestation that was killing and eating the leaves off the lower parts of the plants.(the leaves were turning sort of grey, drying up and falling off) And yu couldn't see them unless yu real close at some dark specks.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Hero-
Plants look good- congratulations on your first grow.  Very impressive indeed.  I might say that your stems look a little thin and based on the growth you have now, they're going to fall over under the weight of some massive colas.:hubba:   You should think about staking or tying them up- staking is much better if you can- a tomato cage would be great but it's too late for that now.

As far as water, IMO you're not watering them enough.  The great thing about soilless mixtures is the way they allow alot of o2 to the roots.  The bad thing is that the water courses through it pretty quick and it basically runs straight through the pot (path of least resistance).

I usually grow in 24 quart (6 gallon) containers with about 5 gallons of soil.  I find that I will water every 3 to 4 days during flower, about 1.5 to 2 gallons at a time with a small run off.  Water SLOWLY!  I water over the course of about 1/2 hour.  Give the medium a real good soaking.

PH will not affect water uptake, only nutrient uptake in a non-organic grow.


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you everybody for the input. Ofcourse I PH my nutes to within range ( one of the first things you guys taught me)  And I was thinking about that BB  the colas look to be forming on all medium and upper branchs and I will have to string lines or something..I will start watering slower.. I am generally in a hurry and like to pour pretty fast.. again thanks everyone.. I wouldnt have been able to do it without your all help. Hero


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 5, 2011)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. Sorry to be asking so many questions but I need help from experienced growers and have now noticed I have to water every day.. I have a zip lock bag with like 2 ounces of leaves that have fallen off from the lower branchs of the plants.. ( possibly due to needing water? ) not discolored... I am wondering if they are rootbound and or what does one do about this in flower? The plants are already in 7 gallon nursery pots..  Is it normal to have to water everyday? would it be ok if in fact they were rootbound?.. Enclosed are a few pics.. I think this is the last time I will be able to take them out of the closet due to brushing against the walls of the doorway.. Thanks everyone   Hero


Those look so dank that I just wanna jump right in them and roll around and walk around smelling like a skunk all day!  :rofl:


----------



## hero4u2b (Jun 6, 2011)

Well  There not quit ready... another month at least.. but Thanks Hero


----------

